# Vacuum forming  -- DIY soap mold



## bala (Nov 7, 2010)

You can find it in 3C product package, such as cell phone accessories.  Hard PVC cover of package.
This kind packing has been used over 20 years.

We can use it for soap molds & gift box. 
Here are YouTube teaching.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jOxhQ1lhV8&feature=fvw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jOxhQ1lhV8&feature=fvw[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsoggrwK33U&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsoggrwK ... re=related[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhajk_IDTUo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhajk_ID ... re=related[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWKvVIvGwa8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWKvVIvG ... re=related[/ame]

What you can do 
(1) DIY a soap mold 
(2) Use this plastic cover to be a gift package material.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting the links. I thought the third video was the best. I wonder how flexible the molds are and if you could easily remove soap from them.


----------



## bala (Nov 7, 2010)

To compare with silicone mold, plastic mold are not flexible.  
It is depended on how you use it.
Plastic molds are cheap and it may use about 8-10 times.
Silicone molds are able to use about few years.

Do not make too details on plastic mold (DIY molds).
It is better put plastic mold in refrigerator few minutes when make soap.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe you could only use it a few times. But it might work as a template if you wanted to make a unique mold.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

This is such a great post. Thanks!!! I spent well over a week researching ways of making custom soap molds. Wish I had found this post first.  And I spent a ton of time on youtube. Goes to show that it pays to know what question to ask in the search. 
Fran


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

*Vacuum forming*

I do a lot of vacuum forming mostly with plastic and it works fine. I make other things besides soap and have never really had a problem.


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

*Making soap molds or Candle Molds*

Does anyone have a recipe or directions on how to do this?
Or directions on how to make your own silicone molds?  I would really like to try and make one or two of my own just for originality sake.


----------

